# Anyrail



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

so I just downloaded Anyrail and like the easy functionality of it... but it really isn't making much sense to me. I was just playing with it and tried a basic loop with a couple of turnouts, but cannot seem to get the track to connect. What am I doing wrong on this...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Post the actual Anyrail file and I'll take a look in Anyrail, it's what I use.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
Turnout's do not have the same radius as a curved piece of track or the same run distance!
With the two turnout's in your circle you have changed the curve just enough that they will not connect using standard track sections!
You can do it, just use pieces of flex to pull it off!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Brad,
> Turnout's do not have the same radius as a curved piece of track or the same run distance!
> With the two turnout's in your circle you have changed the curve just enough that they will not connect using standard track sections!
> You can do it, just use pieces of flex to pull it off!


as I was playing around with this, I assumed this... so what I did was try to make the pieces identical on both sides... 4 turnouts total, all in corresponding spots... unless my brain just isn't... wait a minutes... I may have just figured it out by speaking out loud. anyway, here is the anyrail file. thanks guys and I will update you if it is exactly what I think I did.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

FYI... Atlas HO and all curves on this are 22 degrees


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Brad,
> Turnout's do not have the same radius as a curved piece of track or the same run distance!
> With the two turnout's in your circle you have changed the curve just enough that they will not connect using standard track sections!
> You can do it, just use pieces of flex to pull it off!


not the most logical thinker, so I did this mathematically, as I think better that way... and it makes complete sense on what you are saying. hmmmmm, seems like they could have, should have, made things match up a little better when designing track. I think we should definitely start designing more user/design friendly track, including turnouts. it would be a goldmine... you could sell it to ME!!!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks guys, another question though, on the flex track... is there anyway to bend it or cut it in anyrail?... or just leave that space open knowing that is what you are going to put there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like the other guys beat me to it. Interesting, since O-scale turnouts do indeed have the same radius and run distance as a piece of curved track, so that would have worked in O-scale.


----------

